
Growthhacking help - mespinol
We&#x27;re moving from our beta to launch. I think we have a pretty good strategy for email and website visits, which I&#x27;ll share below. I&#x27;m searching for new ways to get people to our site and grow. I would love to hear your ideas!<p>We are using a combination integrated drip email (Drip) and chat (Drift) to engage and drive a prospect to a web demo. I&#x27;m also using good ol&#x27; fashioned calls, which honestly is the most effective. I used to run the business we&#x27;re addressing at Scantron, so I know the targets and sales channel very well.<p>So, calls and email drive traffic with a single objective of getting to a demo. In B-2-B, don&#x27;t think you&#x27;ll be moving to a sale right away. So stay focused.<p>We integrate our email contacts with chat, so when an identified prospect arrives on our site, we get pinged and help the prospect with questions. That way, we turn a visit into engagement. Drift helps us with appointments, etc. We&#x27;re just upgrading our plan.<p>Feel free to reach out if you want to learn more about what we&#x27;re doing at GradeHub (gradehub.com).  Some of the things I&#x27;m looking at on the content side are:
- BetaList
- Hackernews (I&#x27;m here)
- Blogs (but I run out of steam)
- Social communities (but don&#x27;t know how)
======
PaulHoule
Keep up the blogging (it has a cumulative effect) You can get good leads from
LinkedIn but you also can meet many tire kickers.

